# I am thinking about purchasing a treadmill, since we can not go to gyms.



## RedSky4u (Jul 25, 2020)

Any thoughts on this topic? How many of you have purchased one? How long did you use it?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 25, 2020)

I'm cheap and lazy so I would start off my exercise routine with a brisk walk around the neighborhood.



A dog might be a better investment than a treadmill and IMO it would be more fun!

Good luck!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 25, 2020)

Most important, don't buy a cheap one and second if you are not a dedicated walker it will end up like Aunt Bea's and millions of others.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 25, 2020)

This is my third treadmill. Last one stopped functioning after  about 2 and 1/2 years (motor problems). I love them. It's a fold up one and is easy for me to move.It's positioned so I can look out of the back door and watch the birds etc. I use it every other day ( have an exercise bike as well) for 30 mins which is the set time on this one. I think I can alter it but 30 mins is good.
Would not like it to be placed where there is nothing of interest to see. Would find that boring although I sometimes look at my smart phone and put the headphones on the radio. They can make a bit of a noise after a while and they need a certain type of oil which you put under the mat to keep the motor running. That bit still remains confusing to me.  
I think it's worth an investment if you are serious about using it although I would take Aunt Bea's advice if you are able to have a dog.  Good luck and happy walking/ running.  Just some thoughts ☺


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

i don't have room for a treadmill otherwise i'd get one. 

i do in home walking. i use dvd instructions from jessica smith. plus i like yoga.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 25, 2020)

My son bought us one a few years ago.  I find it so boring. I tried reading on it but I seem to lose my balance. Hooked up a TV and couldn't get interested in any program, tried listening to music and just about fell asleep on my feet. 
I may try dangling a Twinkle from a string just out of reach but even that may not be enough motivation.


----------



## jujube (Jul 25, 2020)

I bought one years ago.  Like Aunt Bee's, it made an excellent clothes rack.

I was tooling along on mine one day, my mind out somewhere in left field and I "forgot" to keep walking.  I also didn't have the "safety tether" clipped on that stops the machine when the safety plug is pulled loose. Boys and girls, don't try this at home...….  I wasn't hurt badly, but I _was_ hurt.   And that's how it became such a nice clothes rack....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 25, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My son bought us one a few years ago.  I find it so boring. I tried reading on it but I seem to lose my balance. Hooked up a TV and couldn't get interested in any program, tried listening to music and just about fell asleep on my feet.
> I may try dangling a Twinkle from a string just out of reach but even that may not be enough motivation.


That might work for me, laughed so hard I had tears running down my legs


----------



## Knight (Jul 25, 2020)

On the recommendation of our son we bought a pro-form pro9000. He has one & helped me assemble it in the corner of our bedroom. We use it a couple times a week. Between the programs & music we can plug in it isn't boring but time in use is typically a half hour. 

We walk 5 days a week in the park so the treadmill augments our attempt to stay healthy.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 25, 2020)

I would not recommend getting one for several reason:

- There is a reason why every gym you walk into will have one (or more treadmills) out of service. They break down frequently! I had one for a long time and used it a lot, but I had to rebuild it after a several years, and that is not a task for the timid. If you consider how they are built and the mechanics of them, you quickly come to the conclusion that while they are nice at the gym, you do not want to own one. Belt slippage is a frequent problem and while you can run on them while they are new, you will be limited to walking as they get older. When it came time to rebuild mine a second time, the parts were no longer available so I had to get rid of it.
- They take up quite a bit of floorspace, and they are very heavy. When I disposed of mine, I had to take it apart before I could get the city to pick it up.
- They are noisy, very noisy. You don't notice it at the gym, but my wife was happy to see it go.
- Finally, of all exercise machines, they are probably the most dangerous. People fall off of them frequently.

If you do buy one, don't go cheap.

These days I use a decent recumbent bicycle, a decent rower, a decent cable machine, dumbbells, and a yoga mat. I also walk when the weather is agreeable.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Jul 25, 2020)

I’d prefer to do my walking outside in the fresh air but the perpetual heat wears me down fast. So about 4 years ago i bought a secondhand treadmill for $200 and now rarely miss a day on it. Usually either the music is juked up or i’ll set the ipad tuned to netflix on the control board to stave off treadmill boredom.  Even a mere mile or two a day does wonders in keeping A1C levels in check...and just an fyi....there are many outstanding deals to be had on used treadmills. 

(still purring like a kitten, too)


----------



## Pecos (Jul 25, 2020)

Lizzie00 said:


> I’d prefer to do my walking outside in the fresh air but the perpetual heat wears me down fast. So about 4 years ago i bought a secondhand treadmill for $200 and now rarely miss a day on it. Usually either the music is juked up or i’ll set the ipad tuned to netflix on the control board to stave off treadmill boredom.  Even a mere mile or two a day does wonders in keeping A1C levels in check...and just an fyi....there are many outstanding deals to be had on used treadmills.
> View attachment 115046
> (still purring like a kitten, too)


At that price you got a very good deal, and yours does not look like a cheapo.


----------



## win231 (Jul 25, 2020)

You're much better off with an elliptical.  You get the same exercise on a treadmill that you get while walking; maybe even less, since it's motorized.   Unlike a treadmill, an elliptical works your upper body where 40% of your muscles are.
But, you have to be willing to spend money on a good one.  You want separate resistance for the arms & legs.  The cheaper ones link both together.  And a cheap one won't last.


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 25, 2020)

win231 said:


> You're much better off with an elliptical.  You get the same exercise on a treadmill that you get while walking; maybe even less, since it's motorized.   Unlike a treadmill, an elliptical works your upper body where 40% of your muscles are.
> But, you have to be willing to spend money on a good one.  You want separate resistance for the arms & legs.  The cheaper ones link both together.  And a cheap one won't last.


I bought a Proform combination elliptical/recumbant bicycle about 7 years ago, and have used it for 5-6 days a week for 35-4 minutes a day since then, with breaks for minor surgery (pacemaker last summer), a broken right wrist followed by surgery on that wrist, occasional use of the guest room where the thing lives.
It's still going strong, though the LCD display no longer works ( I watch something inane on the TV or listen to music and generally estimate the time I've spent on it). I can work at my own pace, more so one  day, less if I'm tired, and it's right there so there are no excuses to not use it.
I'm way past the age where I have any illusions that exercise will improve my looks or abs or anything, but I can for sure see the health benefits that regular exercise has brought. That's my motivation to keep going.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 25, 2020)

Check out the Leslie Sansone walking videos on Youtube.   NO equipment needed.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 25, 2020)

win231 said:


> You're much better off with an elliptical.  You get the same exercise on a treadmill that you get while walking; maybe even less, since it's motorized.   Unlike a treadmill, an elliptical works your upper body where 40% of your muscles are.
> But, you have to be willing to spend money on a good one.  You want separate resistance for the arms & legs.  The cheaper ones link both together.  And a cheap one won't last.


I agree. I would have gotten an elliptical to begin with instead of the threadmill, but regrettably the overhead clearance in my office/gym was barely high enough to handle a threadmill. An elliptical would have had me banging my head on the ceiling.
But I am pretty sure that maintaining an elliptical would have been way easier. Between belt stretch and the drive roller you have two headaches.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm cheap and lazy so I would start off my exercise routine with a brisk walk around the neighborhood.
> 
> View attachment 115034
> 
> ...



A dog, yes ... can't quit walking if you have a dog!  ...  whereas the treadmill could care less what you do.


----------



## RedSky4u (Jul 25, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Check out the Leslie Sansone walking videos on Youtube.   NO equipment needed.


Thank you so very much for the suggestion. I found her on Tube. I am going to try it!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 25, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> Any thoughts on this topic? How many of you have purchased one? How long did you use it?


Wow. Is  that an Aosa Clematis in your avatar. It’s a clematis of some type right?

This is a GREAT idea. Either get a dog so you have to walk it or get some type of exercise equipment. The suggestions you got from here are really good. Get a good bike. 

I believe with every cell of my being that daily exercise absolutely WILL change your life for the best. It’s proven that it increases blood flow and  ‘ feel good ‘ brain chemicals. These are natural occurring chemicals that make you feel good. Even if you get a treadmill, it’s good to walk outside if you can as well. The fresh air and being close to natural is very soul soothing and tranquil. Planning to exercise is a wise choice for your mind and body.


----------



## Knight (Jul 25, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> A dog, yes ... can't quit walking if you have a dog!  ...  whereas the treadmill could care less


Not only walking the dog but bending down to collect the poop. Hand/finger coordination to reverse the plastic bag plus depending on the size of the dog carrying the weight of the poop until disposed of.  Way more exercise than one would imagine.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 25, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My son bought us one a few years ago.  I find it so boring. I tried reading on it but I seem to lose my balance. Hooked up a TV and couldn't get interested in any program, tried listening to music and just about fell asleep on my feet.
> I may try dangling a Twinkle from a string just out of reach but even that may not be enough motivation.


I'm with you Ruth, sorry treadmill users, i can't make myself use one, no way, no how.
Have a stationary bike, use it on regular basis, got one since my knee replacements, to keep them from stiffening up.
Have 3 dogs, we walk.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 25, 2020)

MickaC said:


> I'm with you Ruth, sorry treadmill users, i can't make myself use one, no way, no how.
> Have a stationary bike, use it on regular basis, got one since my knee replacements, to keep them from stiffening up.
> Have 3 dogs, we walk.


I have a dog that walks me  which is why he is spending the week at board and train.


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Jul 25, 2020)

We use our elliptical regularly.  It's a full body workout, but it's not hard on the knees and allows better support and balance.


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 25, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Wow. Is  that an Aosa Clematis in your avatar. It’s a clematis of some type right?
> 
> This is a GREAT idea. Either get a dog so you have to walk it or get some type of exercise equipment. The suggestions you got from here are really good. Get a good bike.
> 
> I believe with every cell of my being that daily exercise absolutely WILL change your life for the best. It’s proven that it increases blood flow and  ‘ feel good ‘ brain chemicals. These are natural occurring chemicals that make you feel good. Even if you get a treadmill, it’s good to walk outside if you can as well. The fresh air and being close to natural is very soul soothing and tranquil. Planning to exercise is a wise choice for your mind and body.


Absolutely. I've been a regular exerciser for a number of years now, and I find it helps keep my blood pressure under control ( unfortunately still have to take meds but exercise makes a difference), better mobility and less joint stiffness. My choice of exercise is an at home combinationelliptical/recumbant bike as a baseline, I walk sometimes, but there are many ways to get exercise. As I have been told, the best type of exercise is one that you will keep doing.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My son bought us one a few years ago.  I find it so boring. I tried reading on it but I seem to lose my balance. Hooked up a TV and couldn't get interested in any program, tried listening to music and just about fell asleep on my feet.
> I may try dangling a Twinkle from a string just out of reach but even that may not be enough motivation.


*what kind of music are you listening to on there? lol!*


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jul 25, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Check out the Leslie Sansone walking videos on Youtube.   NO equipment needed.


Yes, Leslie's a good idea. She has many, many DVDs with varied time increments and speeds. Something for everyone. I have everything she's ever put out. I used to own her VHS tapes waaay back before she married when her last name was still Tommelleo.
I need to open a store with all my fitness DVD's etc. Been working out a long long time.

I've owned ski machines in the past which were very effective at staying in shape, and fun, but I was going to suggest you may want to try a rebounder.

I just bought myself another high quality  spring rebounder (a couple weeks early pre-birthday present) last week.

The rebounder is so much fun, will make you smile, forget about your troubles for awhile and it's completely dread free. Can't wait to get on it again tomorrow!
Just an idea for you anyway.

Whatever you'll do is what will work.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

*i prefer jessica smith because she has modifications done by her mom that's in her 60s. i can't stand leslie sansone because she never ever shuts up. drives me nuts. i tossed her dvds cuz i couldn't stand it anymore. lol!*


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jul 25, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *i prefer jessica smith because she has modifications done by her mom that's in her 60s. i can't stand leslie sansone because she never ever shuts up. drives me nuts. i tossed her dvds cuz i couldn't stand it anymore. lol!*


Lol!...yes, as of late, I use more of my Jessica dvds.
You're not alone about Leslie's jibber jabber. You know she has  a "music only" feature on alot of her DVDs so you don't have to listen to her say the same thing over and over. She must have read her customers reviews!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

CindyLouWho said:


> Lol!...yes, as of late, I use more of my Jessie's dvds.
> You're not alone about Leslie's jibber jabber. You know she has  a "music only" feature on alot of her DVDs so you don't have to listen to her say the same thing over and over. She must have read her customers reviews!


*i can still see her mouth moving.*


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 25, 2020)

CindyLouWho said:


> Yes, Leslie's a good idea. She has many, many DVDs with varied time increments and speeds. Something for everyone. I have everything she's ever put out. I used to own her VHS tapes waaay back before she married when her last name was still Tommelleo.
> I need to open a store with all my fitness DVD's etc. Been working out a long long time.
> 
> I've owned ski machines in the past which were very effective at staying in shape, and fun, but I was going to suggest you may want to try a rebounder.
> ...




I've also been a fan of Leslie's for many years and I thought I had all her videos.  But her Youtube channel is LOADED with stuff I had never seen before.   

I got rid of my rebounder last year and have regretted it; maybe I'll buy myself a new one.   Lately I have been using an old "glider" that I've had for several years.  It really raises my heart rate and is easy to do...



I seem to cycle through my equipment; I will get tired of something and not use it for a while.  But I always like walking with Leslie!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I've also been a fan of Leslie's for many years and I thought I had all her videos.  But her Youtube channel is LOADED with stuff I had never seen before.
> 
> I got rid of my rebounder last year and have regretted it; maybe I'll buy myself a new one.   Lately I have been using an old "glider" that I've had for several years.  It really raises my heart rate and is easy to do...
> 
> ...


*i have trouble with that kind of equipment because my knees are starting to go so they end up hurting more than helping.*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

CindyLouWho said:


> Lol!...yes, as of late, I use more of my Jessie's dvds.
> You're not alone about Leslie's jibber jabber. You know she has  a "music only" feature on alot of her DVDs so you don't have to listen to her say the same thing over and over. She must have read her customers reviews!


*she would actually stress me out. like i'd be working out & trying to ignore the constant yammering & one day i was shouting at the tv "b***h STFU & let's just do this thing already!" i tossed it that day. lol!!*


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jul 25, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *she would actually stress me out. like i'd be working out & trying to ignore the constant yammering & one day i was shouting at the tv "b***h STFU & let's just do this thing already!" i tossed it that day. lol!!*


Lol! 
That's one thing about the rebounder, I can put on music and just freestyle it, if don't want to use my DVDs...no instructors annoying voices!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

*that's kinda why i liked the treadmill at work. i can put on heavy metal music & pound my way to hell & back or until i got no air left. it actually helps my lungs more. but every tom...dick...& harry is in there during the day so...*wrinkles nose**


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jul 25, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *that's kinda why i liked the treadmill at work. i can put on heavy metal music & pound my way to hell & back or until i got no air left. it actually helps my lungs more. but every tom...dick...& harry is in there during the day so...*wrinkles nose**


Yeah, I've only worked out solo so I wouldn't like that either...


----------



## Don M. (Jul 25, 2020)

If a person is thinking about buying any home gym equipment, the best ones are those that would exercise the entire body....rather than just the legs walking on a treadmill.  Years ago, I bought a Stamina Band Flex, which was a far cheaper version of the old BowFlex units that were being heavily advertised at the time.  I use it primarily in the Winter months, when my outdoor activity is limited.  There are dozens of exercises that can be performed with this unit, and it helps me stay fairly fit.  I don't think these are available anymore, but something similar might be a good investment for staying in shape.

https://www.amazon.com/Stamina-50-0202-Band-Flex-Gym/dp/B000JBZYT2


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

*workouts you can follow along with that allow for modification are a lot cheaper in dvd form or free online as opposed to that fancy equipment & take less space.*


----------



## RedSky4u (Jul 25, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Wow. Is  that an Aosa Clematis in your avatar. It’s a clematis of some type right?
> 
> This is a GREAT idea. Either get a dog so you have to walk it or get some type of exercise equipment. The suggestions you got from here are really good. Get a good bike.
> 
> I believe with every cell of my being that daily exercise absolutely WILL change your life for the best. It’s proven that it increases blood flow and  ‘ feel good ‘ brain chemicals. These are natural occurring chemicals that make you feel good. Even if you get a treadmill, it’s good to walk outside if you can as well. The fresh air and being close to natural is very soul soothing and tranquil. Planning to exercise is a wise choice for your mind and body.


Yes, it is clematis. I planted them outside beside my porch and they really took off. Sadly, I moved and do not have them any more.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 26, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> Yes, it is clematis. I planted them outside beside my porch and they really took off. Sadly, I moved and do not have them any more.


I’ve got one of the same types of clematis. It’s my favourite clematis on our property. I tried adding a pic but it doesn’t want to upload


Birdlady said:


> Absolutely. I've been a regular exerciser for a number of years now, and I find it helps keep my blood pressure under control ( unfortunately still have to take meds but exercise makes a difference), better mobility and less joint stiffness. My choice of exercise is an at home combinationelliptical/recumbant bike as a baseline, I walk sometimes, but there are many ways to get exercise. As I have been told, the best type of exercise is one that you will keep doing.


Agree  completely.  Exercise won’t get you off meds but it sure helps with the moods and the   best type of exercise is the one that you stick to. Totally agree.

Im terrible with sticking to using home equipment yet I can stick to home exercise DVD’s like yoga or pilates.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jul 26, 2020)

I love my treadmill.  I have about 5100 miles on it and it's a tad over 2 1/2 years old.  Mine is a light use commercial model like one would find in a motel gym.  It has a fixed slightly larger running surface and permanetly lubed deck.  I would like to trade up to a heavier use model, but that's not an option right now.  There are some pretty good non motorized units out there, but they're in the $5000 range... out of my budget.  The one I have when I got it was just under 2 grand including delivery and set up.  I got it for a better than average price at the time, from a company that earned my loyalty.  A similar unit from another company could have been purchased online and delivered for me to assemble about $1600.  

Why it works for me:
I can use it day or night regardless of time or weather or other issues that come from being outside. In my case it's really a good idea for me not to be too far away from home--a hard lesson that had to be repeated a couple of times to get it through my thick head. Where I live there are signifcant areas without cell phone service. Luckily I have a place that's far enough away from the bedroom that my wife isn't bothered by the noise--which is a lot less than my bike.  I find it a lot less boring than a stationary bike-- which I also have.  I listen to music while I'm on it. 

In a perfect world where we could have a dog again I'd get a second one so I could walk the dog at the same time in air conditioned comfort.


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 26, 2020)

Oris Borloff said:


> I love my treadmill.  I have about 5100 miles on it and it's a tad over 2 1/2 years old.  Mine is a light use commercial model like one would find in a motel gym.  It has a fixed slightly larger running surface and permanetly lubed deck.  I would like to trade up to a heavier use model, but that's not an option right now.  There are some pretty good non motorized units out there, but they're in the $5000 range... out of my budget.  The one I have when I got it was just under 2 grand including delivery and set up.  I got it for a better than average price at the time, from a company that earned my loyalty.  A similar unit from another company could have been purchased online and delivered for me to assemble about $1600.
> 
> Why it works for me:
> I can use it day or night regardless of time or weather or other issues that come from being outside. In my case it's really a good idea for me not to be too far away from home--a hard lesson that had to be repeated a couple of times to get it through my thick head. Where I live there are signifcant areas without cell phone service. Luckily I have a place that's far enough away from the bedroom that my wife isn't bothered by the noise--which is a lot less than my bike.  I find it a lot less boring than a stationary bike-- which I also have.  I listen to music while I'm on it.
> ...


Sounds goodDo you think the dog would walk on the treadmill with you?@ the image.

The reasons you mention are also why I like my at home equipment, ie, mostly the convenience of it being right there, no excuses not to use it. 
We also live out in the boonies and the closest gym is around 20 miles away, so it would eat up lots of extra time getting there and back, etc. The elliptical/recumbant bike takes up too much room in our guest bedroom/office ( multipurpose room, I'd say), but I think it's important that it be there, and I'm glad to have the room for it.


----------



## Knight (Jul 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *what kind of music are you listening to on there? lol!*


I know you didn't ask me but music helps. I  tend to overdo it like 5.0 pace @ 4 degrees uphill listening to this one.


----------



## RedSky4u (Jul 26, 2020)

Knight said:


> I know you didn't ask me but music helps. I  tend to overdo it like 5.0 pace @ 4 degrees uphill listening to this one.


I can see why you like to exercise to the "crazy" beat.


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 26, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> I can see why you like to exercise to the "crazy" beat.


Yeah, that music got me boogeying away at the breakfast nook table here. Much better than the old re-runs of ER or HGTV I've been exercising to, LOL.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 26, 2020)

CindyLouWho said:


> Yes, Leslie's a good idea. She has many, many DVDs with varied time increments and speeds. Something for everyone. I have everything she's ever put out. I used to own her VHS tapes waaay back before she married when her last name was still Tommelleo.
> I need to open a store with all my fitness DVD's etc. Been working out a long long time.
> 
> I've owned ski machines in the past which were very effective at staying in shape, and fun, but I was going to suggest you may want to try a rebounder.
> ...


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jul 26, 2020)

Birdlady said:


> Sounds goodDo you think the dog would walk on the treadmill with you?@ the image.



Yes, I do think any of the dogs we had would have walked with me on an adjacent treadmill, though I can't say for how long...
I'm pretty sure it have to be in addition to their regular walkies, otherwise they'd miss all their incoming messages from their canine friends.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Aug 2, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> Any thoughts on this topic? How many of you have purchased one? How long did you use it?


hard on my knees ...so recumbent bike is my deal....no weight and jarring on knees and I can out run the dogs


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 2, 2020)

Have a treadmill and it worked very well, knees started telling me to knock it off. Had a rowing machine years ago that really worked the whole body out. Once you learned how to use it of course.  I remember the very first time I did a full work out on it. I rolled off onto the floor and stayed there for a few minutes. A good thing too, you fold it up and slide it under the bed. When I can get out I split a lot of firewood which is even better. Also have to admit I need some variety in working out.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 3, 2020)

I have a treadmill and I have it positioned in the den where I can watch TV while I'm walking.  I find something really interesting on Roku to watch.  I find that works for me better than music.


----------

